# Aqueous Film-Forming Foam (AFFF) TEST DUMP!



## slpknt10l03 (Apr 7, 2010)

not sure if any of you ever had a chance to see an AFFF high expansion foam system tested or fire off - but heres some pics of one we had a couple weeks back.

enjoy:



























































































sorry the quality isn't better -- camera phone, lol


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Well, If the fire doesn't get you the foam will.


----------



## slpknt10l03 (Apr 7, 2010)

thats the top of an emergency eyewash/shower - - so you'd think were fine as high as we are, however a while back (i wasn't there) one of the systems filled the hanger to the roof in less than 8 min.... lmao.... these pics are taken over about 1.5 min!


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Ummm Isn't that High Expansion Foam and not AFFF? :whistling2:


----------



## slpknt10l03 (Apr 7, 2010)

well i'm glad somebody was paying attention because certainly wasn't, lol .. most of our systems (other than plain wet/dry) are AFFF -- so i guess I'll have to check it up to a brain fart.


----------



## kentdmo (Dec 15, 2008)

Thats cool


----------



## piercekiltoff (Jul 22, 2009)

Looks like drilling foam. Can you cut it with rubbing alcohol?


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

I don't see how one WOULDN"T suffocate in that foam in the video.


----------



## M5Plumb (Oct 2, 2008)

On the ships, they use the AFFF, the big problem with the wet loop systems is the buildup of Hydrogen Sulfide due to the decaying sea life in the water. I had a good shipmate die one year due to high concentrations when they were testing the loop. Pretty bad stuff for sure. It is a great FF agent, but sad that it can kill you too.



Protech said:


> I don't see how one WOULDN"T suffocate in that foam in the video.


----------



## PlumbingTheCape (Mar 1, 2010)

wow thats soooo crazy


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

M5Plumb said:


> On the ships, they use the AFFF, the big problem with the wet loop systems is the buildup of Hydrogen Sulfide due to the decaying sea life in the water. I had a good shipmate die one year due to high concentrations when they were testing the loop. Pretty bad stuff for sure. It is a great FF agent, but sad that it can kill you too.


Sorry abut your shipmate. Thanks for your service.
Jeff


----------

